# A Few Old Watches



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, we have just been clearing out my parents house and came across a load of old watches sitting in a draw. I have had a look around on the internet and found a little bit about some of them but thought I would ask the combined wisdom of this forum for any other information. Here are some pictures...














































Can't get back off...

any help in identification and whether it is worth getting some of them sorted out would be appreciated.

I do have some others which I know more about and may post them later.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't hel with id etc, but that Park chrono is lovely. It would be well worth giving it a spit and polish and service. Is it running?


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> I can't hel with id etc, but that Park chrono is lovely. It would be well worth giving it a spit and polish and service. Is it running?


It runs, need to check timekeeping...I agree that it is a nice looking watch. I think my father used it for Football refereeing.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

BroDave said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I can't hel with id etc, but that Park chrono is lovely. It would be well worth giving it a spit and polish and service. Is it running?
> ...


I may be barking up the wrong tree but I seem to remember that these chrono's were something to do with telephone operators originally. On the chrono minute hand, the longer lines were at 3,6,9 minutes as this was the standard charge period. Maybe someone can confirm or tell me I am barking?


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

a couple more...

My Dad's regular watch for years.



















Another one.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The chrono is nice, deff a clean and service would be worth doing, you'd be surprised how well that case would come up! :yes:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

the park is lovely :man_in_love: sorry i can't offer any history on the brands


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

sparrow said:


> the park is lovely :man_in_love: sorry i can't offer any history on the brands


It appears to be a Landeron 51 movement. (The magic of Google)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The movement in the first watch, that "ENEL", is an AS (with unknown calibre number):

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1156

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_970

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1556

Andreas


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the rotary, but the Park is especially nice. That's the one you should keep if any. A good service and clean will do it the world of good. Pity about the poor case conditions on the others. That said, the Buren is also pretty decent. Hope you enjoy your watches now, instead of them being in the drawer. Regards............


----------



## BroDave (Sep 27, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> The movement in the first watch, that "ENEL", is an AS (with unknown calibre number):
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1156
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. The "Countess" appears to be similar to an AS 1012 movement.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

BroDave said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > the park is lovely :man_in_love: sorry i can't offer any history on the brands
> ...


Aha!

You beat me to it, have just re-built a Landeron 51, a nightmare to get hold of parts for this movement, this watch is valuable just for spares let alone working and complete, it's got to be worth a couple of hundred minimum!


----------

